# 2002 745i - wierd sound



## itz_beamer (Sep 9, 2005)

hi, i had a wierd sound starting to come from my 745i when I declrate, if I am accelerating or driving steady then its prferct but when I am decelerating or in idle after deceleration there is this siren-alarish-screechish sound that seems to be coming from the bottom of the car. any clues as to what it might be - I will take it to the dealer tomorrow but just anxious if anyone has expereinced that and what it might be. 
Thx.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

itz_beamer said:


> hi, i had a wierd sound starting to come from my 745i when I declrate, if I am accelerating or driving steady then its prferct but when I am decelerating or in idle after deceleration there is this siren-alarish-screechish sound that seems to be coming from the bottom of the car. any clues as to what it might be - I will take it to the dealer tomorrow but just anxious if anyone has expereinced that and what it might be.
> Thx.


If you're stopped and you hear squealing it may be the accessory belts or the brakes. Let us know what you find out. I'm in your neck of the woods and sometimes after the rain the brakes makes a squealing growning sound but that self corrects as you use the brakes.


----------



## itz_beamer (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for your help - you guess was accurate - it was related to the belts - they needed to be replaced.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that because it happened to my 750 earlier this year before the major service was due (60KM or 37K Miles), and they diagnosed the same thing. . .i.e. the drive belts.I vividly remember the mechanic mentioning this as jus a routine maintenance item that needs to be replaced as a result of wear and tear of the vehicle; was not a hefty expense at BMW dealer. 

Hopefully everything works out for you :thumbup:


----------

